# Weaving- A wonderful pattern of Russian hearts and oh so easy. Ridged Heddle loom



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/550354016946665759/


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

I like that a lot... I m gonna try that on my second kitchen towel... She has some great videos I like the tulips also. Thanks


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Which one is it? When I click on the link, I get a gazillion photos, and if I try to scroll down to see them, it puts a dark thing up so I can't see.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

It is a you tube video click on the dark spot in the middle.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

mama879 said:


> It is a you tube video click on the dark spot in the middle.


When I click on the link, I get picture of woven examples. There is _no_ YouTube photo in the lot.


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you, I think. It it looks like fun. Another hobby for me to take up.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Here is the direct link.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks. That was worth the wait!!

It's beautiful!

And another reminder of how you can do something really neat with a really simple tool.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I must be one of the few people in the world who hasn't gotten interested in Pinterest. Is there another way to find this?never mind! I just noticed that you posted the direct link! Thanks!


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Fascinating! Do you know how to access her blog or whatever it was that she mentioned in passing?


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

http://kelly-casanova.blogspot.com.au/

Her blog link looks cool.


----------



## beaulynd (Apr 18, 2015)

Thank you! That was a very interesting video.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Very interesting. This lady is taking rigid heddle weaving to new heights. 

This type weaving is usually done on 8 harnesses threaded in rose path. There are many, many books of motifs and you can design your own from cross stitch patterns within the confines of the 8 harnesses. The harnesses do the pick up. 

This pick up method using the rigid heddle allows any weaver with a basic loom to achieve similar results. It seems seems to eliminate the little bars that connect the motifs with the rose path threading. 

I make greeting cards with the motifs.


----------

